# Royal Oak Swap Meet was a HUGE success!



## pkleppert (Sep 19, 2022)

The Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet sure was a huge success, for me anyways.  Sold 5 of 8 bikes and lots of stuff.  Almost 600 wristbands for entry were purchased at the entry gate. All the swap spaces were filled and actually had to turn away last minute requests for a space.. 
Annie and her electric scooter chair went non stop for 36 hours straight. She's a real trooper! 

We really hope everyone enjoyed the Swap Meet. The Bike Corral did well under the direction of Steve and Lynn Culver once again. Thanks for handling the Corral. Here are some photos


----------



## catfish (Sep 19, 2022)

Paul, Thank you for all the hard work you and Anne have done for the hobby.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Sep 19, 2022)

Awesome venue !


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 19, 2022)

Thanks for pics


----------



## 1439Mike (Sep 19, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 19, 2022)

Who had the sneaker bike how much was it,,is it still for sale.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 19, 2022)

WOW!!!  Great job, SWEET pics. Looks like a PRIMO show. Congratulations!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 20, 2022)

Looks like fun was had by All ….


----------



## fred h (Sep 20, 2022)

Could not attend the show because of covid so the pictures were greatly appreciated. Does anybody know who had the black Columbia Newsboy Special for sale and if it was sold? Thanks


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 20, 2022)

fred h said:


> Could not attend the show because of covid so the pictures were greatly appreciated. Does anybody know who had the black Columbia Newsboy Special for sale and if it was sold? Thanks



Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 20, 2022)

Looks like another great swap!


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 20, 2022)

fred h said:


> Could not attend the show because of covid so the pictures were greatly appreciated. Does anybody know who had the black Columbia Newsboy Special for sale and if it was sold? Thanks



The Columbia Newsboy Special belonged to Paul Kleppert, I'm pretty sure it's still available.
 theCabe member : pkleppert     You can pm him.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 20, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 20, 2022)

Great pictures!  Thanks for posting and it looked like fun!


----------



## fred h (Sep 20, 2022)

Thank You!


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 20, 2022)

fred h said:


> Could not attend the show because of covid so the pictures were greatly appreciated. Does anybody know who had the black Columbia Newsboy Special for sale and if it was sold? Thanks



I'm afraid it was sold.  Thanks  PK


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 20, 2022)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Who had the sneaker bike how much was it,,is it still for sale.



PM me and I can give you the vendor's phone #


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 21, 2022)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Who had the sneaker bike how much was it,,is it still for sale.



Steve Ulrich has this bike for sale.


----------



## Majdotkool (Sep 21, 2022)

Matt and I had a great time at the swap! No better way to spend a Sunday! Thanks again!


----------



## The Madd Hunn (Sep 23, 2022)

Hello, I have a very nice red NEWSBOY SPECIAL if you can go with red.


----------

